# Best belts to put on an Ariens



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Any take on the best Belts to put on an Ariens ST824? I got the Ariens ones priced this morning and quite steep in price... 23 for the smaller one and 21 for the large one. I do work in an auto parts store where I could probably get the both of them for 10$ but at the same time, not having ashed or garage to tinker on the blower in the winter is sort of pushing me towards the Ariens brand... since I really don't want to freeze off my fingers and @$$ changing a belt in the middle of winter


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

A good quality belt is a good quality belt. It doesn't matter whose name is on it. Ariens
Belts will be good quality because their name is on it, but they don't make them. IMHO, if you work in an auto parts store, you should have a pretty good idea which belts are good and which ones are crap, keeping in mind that, most times, you get what you pay for. Any good name brand belt will likely serve you well.

For what it's worth.

Larry


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know where you are but I'd get TSC or farm store kevlar belts they hold up well. just bring your old one in to size off of.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lots of people use Napa brand belts, from Napa auto parts stores.
they can generally cross-reference any manufacturers belt (part) number and give you the correct size..I have been using Napa belts on my 1964 Wheel Horse tractor..they work fine! 
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The wheel drive probably isn't so important, but for the auger belt make sure to get a good heavy duty kevlar reinforced one. They will say something like high stress clutching applications or power equipment on them. Regular automotive belts don't get stressed too much because they are permanently tensioned and have a steady load.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

In my experience I would look up the model for your Blower and get that specific model # belt. Have tried two different model belt manufacturers(non simplicity mfg.'s) that said they were a match to the model # belt specific to my simplicity and both were not exactly right(just to wide inside of belt or to tight). My impeller spins slowly with that wrong belt. I double checked and triple checked measurements. 

Got the exact model# belts in my owners manual...No problems. I would pay the extra...in the long run it saves the hassle of exchanging or sending one back. Just my two cents.


----------

